
The promise of AI in audio processing - scottdw
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-promise-of-ai-in-audio-processing-a7e4996eb2ca
======
scottdw
Third and final article doesn't appear to be linked from the others but is
online. [https://towardsdatascience.com/human-like-machine-hearing-
wi...](https://towardsdatascience.com/human-like-machine-hearing-with-
ai-3-3-fd6238426416)

